# LarMor Maltese In Charleston



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Laraine at LarMors Maltese in Charleston SC has a little boy she needs to rehome at a very good price. She can be contacted at larmorsmaltese.com. I have not seen this baby, but my Frankie came from her and I've seen her other Malts and they are cuties.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah, how tempting! Is this an older Malt or a puppy?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

How old is the dog and what is the approximate price? (Not for me!!)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Apr 5 2009, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757661


> How old is the dog and what is the approximate price? (Not for me!!)[/B]


I don't think Marty can post the price since live animal sales aren't allowed here. You could pm her if you are interested.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 5 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757674


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Apr 5 2009, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757661





> How old is the dog and what is the approximate price? (Not for me!!)[/B]


I don't think Marty can post the price since live animal sales aren't allowed here. You could pm her if you are interested.
[/B][/QUOTE]



Oops, that's right! Sorry!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I had a pup out of one of her studs years ago and he was stunning!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My friend has cancer and she had to put her senior dog down last week. She expressed an interest in getting a Maltese in a few months but she doesn't have much money due to medical bills. I thought she might be interested in this one, but it really is too soon for her to get another dog since she has to do one round of chemo shortly.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

This little boy is 11 months old.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I went to the site and didn't see any dogs for sale or rehoming.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

QUOTE (Gail @ Apr 5 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757790


> I went to the site and didn't see any dogs for sale or rehoming.[/B]


She just told me about him today, maybe she hasn't had time to get it up on her website. If you're interested, give her call, she'll be more than happy to talk with you. Nice, nice lady.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Gail @ Apr 5 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757790


> I went to the site and didn't see any dogs for sale or rehoming.[/B]



Lots of reputable show breeders don't have fancy websites that advertise puppies for sale, but place their pet quality puppies through reputation/word of mouth.


----------

